# TPS Shield for Deeluxe Boots



## Phil T (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyone know where to find these things? I've tried every online retailer with no luck, emailed Deeluxe without an answer, I went to a few board shops locally and no one seems to be able to help me. Any assistance would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

Phil T said:


> Anyone know where to find these things? I've tried every online retailer with no luck, emailed Deeluxe without an answer, I went to a few board shops locally and no one seems to be able to help me. Any assistance would be appreciated, thanks!


I just ordered these things from planet sports in germany. https://www.planet-sports.de . Not sure if they send to outside of europe.
They have both versions medium and hard. They are both available in two sizes, M and L. I hope M will proper fit my Mondo 27 Boot. Haven`t found any info about the sizes...


----------

